# east devils lake (lakota)



## mojoteal (Oct 8, 2004)

limited on greenheads the 14th,,15th the radiator went out on the truck but still shot alot of mallard (some still not in full color) "but alot of softball sized greenheads",16th shot a few mallards and pintail,,,,,the 16th though i saw alot of birds about a mile up and heading south,,,,so that weather gave them a push up north,,,,,,,although the weather was harse we still shot ducks and had a great time ,,,,exept for the truck............

Shoot straight,
Mojoteal


----------



## Fireman1217 (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds encouraging MOJO.....Im heading up to Lakota this week myself...Hope you left some for me... :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

uke:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Makin u queezy too??? :roll:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Why is that making you quezzy?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Look at their location in relation to lakota.


----------



## Fireman1217 (Oct 14, 2004)

Gander, what does that have to do with it??????


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

central Wisconsin?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It's their backyard. How would you like it if your backyard was plastered on the internet as the best spot in the world. KILL LIMITS OF GREENHEADS

Guys come up for a week and then they are gone so they don't care what happens. For the rest of the guys who live here and hunt on the weekends having your backyard pounded into submission isn't that cool. Imagine having your friends hunt all your spots that you showed them and multiply that by 45 and you will know how it feels to have the areas you hunt plastered on the internet.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I got ya, but it is not like they gave exact spots. Just said they had a good hunt. They could have been 20 miles in any direction.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

lakota and surrounding areas were horrible today. no ducks/geese to be found. i did see 426 trucks parked along side every road within a ten miles radius though.

mark :eyeroll:


----------



## Fireman1217 (Oct 14, 2004)

I agree....for that matter, see the post I just left a bit ago...Im going to Lakota this weekend...and it didnt even occur to me that by this guy saying he had a good hunt, that there is going to be an influx of people there...But, I see your point, kind of......but I dont think its that big of a deal..


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

GG, don't worry, I'll take care of this one.

It doesn't take long to realize that many of the residents around this site have issues with the ever increasing pressures on our hunting grounds. One of the reasons that has been attributed to the overcrowding of some areas has been the inception of "cyberscouting". Where as guys read posts like mojoteals and flock to areas that have been specifically outlined by the post (i.e.- lakota).

So then you have locals that try very hard to prevent they areas they like to hunt from becoming saturated with every cyber-sleuthing web-browsing waterfowler in the world. I have pm'd several people telling them to knock that sH*! off this year because they were telling everyone about MY backyard. I have no problem with a guy scouting and finding a field on his own. I don't even have a problem if he has a relationship with some peopel and he pimps his contacts to find an area with birds. But I HATE lazy assed guys who scout via the computer then flock to an area because one guy posted he shot blah blah ducks in blah blah days.

NR's get a brunt of the complaining because face it, they have less to lose about telling the 5 billion people on the internet where they hunted because they will not likely be back the next weekend, unlike the local who will be stuck with the resulting pressure and decreasing availability and quality while on subsequent hunts.

On another note. I am sure you will say you ate some of your quarry, but if what I suspect is true (you didn't), you were over your posession limit mojo.

DON'T BE AN ***, PLEASE DON'T POST WHERE YOU HUNT! IT IS AT THE VERY CORE OF BEING RESPECTFUL OF THE STATE.


----------



## Fireman1217 (Oct 14, 2004)

Gotcha...makes sense to me now....I understand where your coming from....


----------



## Fireman1217 (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add...I talked to the farmer today where we hunt and there isnt SH#$ for ducks around...He said there are few flying and few on the ponds...but, oh well....still going to go and enjoy the countryside.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It is foolish to think that giving the town as proximity isn't enough to drastically impact immediate hunting pressure. It doesn't really take that many. And it is more than just having someone set up in the same field as you (felt/seen pressure), it also impacts the number and habits of the birds. I have heard a plethora of reports from this hunting season that areas that were plush with birds on a friday night were nearly desolate by sunday morning.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

all i can say is i do really feel bad for all of you north dakota guys.Our hunting in minnesota is **** now and i dont see it improving.You guys had a great thing. Now i see with the internet all of these people seem to have to ell everyone them came to north dakota and got a limit of ducks. Who cares they are ruining it for themselves as well in future years but they dont see that. A last one of the great duck factories seems to becoming under attack from the idiots. I am not saying all are but enough who blab are slowing ruing it for us all and it is really sad.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree with you Smalls on not telling locations but there are 10,000 less NR this year than the past few. If you need help use the PM.

Smalls quote from above: "It doesn't take long to realize that many of the residents around this site have issues with the ever increasing pressures on our hunting grounds."

This is a quote from 3 business owners in central ND. "I get sick and tired of people from Fargo and Grand Forks coming out here and thinking they own the place."

Are you not living in GF? I also heard reports of posted land that would only allow NR to hunt on them. I did not see this, but heard reports of friends that were out there (both res and NR)

I am not trying to start a Res vs NR thing here. It is just both groups need to work together to improve waterfowling.

I guess this got a little off topic but I felt I had to respond after reading Smalls last post.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Jbain, please refer to my thread titled "So ya really want to help?" I intentionally left out designations of big town vs. small town, res vs. non-res. It doesn't matter where people come from, too many people is just too many people. Internet posts defintely contribute to that.

In fact, no, I don't live in GF. I am a little mystified about what made you respond to my last post. Methinks you want to stir the fecal matter.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey guys, you have to question anything you read on the internet with a grain of salt unless you know the source is a legitimate source. That's why we should not believe every post we read. Maybe they did take a limit but maybe they didn't even leave town. Either way it really doesn't matter because it is only their personal opinion and there really is no way to validate anything that is posted unless you were there or you have some sort of documentation. So maybe they did, "slaughter em but maybe they, "didn't!" Even the pictures we see can be questioned unless they show a time and a date. Maybe the pictures were last years pictures. But, I still enjoy reading all the discussion on this site and the stories that are told and thanks for your input.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry Smalls..I do not want to stir the pot and I apologize for my post. I just didn't like how you referred to hunting spots as "ours". If you are like me, which I am sure you are, we are out scouting and rarely hunt the same pond or field more than a couple times per year.

I also agree that I don't want areas that I have scouted for posted on the web as right now the area I hunt has absolutly no pressure.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

The GF thing...I must have looked at someone else's location and got that mixed up...sorry for that as well.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I also read your post you refer to and commented there as well. I thought it was a great post on helping out.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Even though you apologize now..you've already stirred the pot. How would you like it if I said the Kulm area is the place to be.....ooops, I guess I'll have to apologize. In case any of you are thinking of that area, I'd bet it's pretty much gone for the year by now. Get off the "Fargo Guys" bull****! I've hunted many days in ND, have told every farmer that I've asked for permission that I'm from Fargo and I've not had one say they wouldn't let me hunt. Who the hell are you talking to anyway!!!!! "10,000 less NRs this year"....that may be but there are also way less good areas to hunt than last year also. Oh yah and by the way, I've taken many NRs hunting this year and they are all enjoyable!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

jbaincfl said:


> the area I hunt has absolutly no pressure.


I find that hard to believe, i've been over in the area you hunt and I've seen people all over the place. Do you ever eat in the cafe's over there?? Wonder what those guys do when they aren't eating, unless camo is the normal wear.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

This thread is idiotic considering the fact that most of you already shot the **** out of the area posted on during the infamous Greenskin Classic and there were more than a few posts on it!! Give me a friggin' break. Step back and smell yourselves!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

870 - I do not hunt in the town you are talking about but about 25 miles from there and we never see another vehicle and rarely hear another shot. There is more pressure in MN where I hunt than the area I hunt in ND. I am in the cafes and we sill see a group or two, but ND is a big place with a lot of spots to hunt.

One thing I do notice on this site is how a lot of the hunters are not happy if they can't find a field with 2000 mallards or 400 geese. My dad and I found a field with maybe 100-200 mallards and got a limit each time we went out. You don't always have to find the mother load. You can only take 5 mallard a piece so why do you have to find a field with a "tornado" of mallards.

Field Hunter - I do not hunt in Kulm so why did you say that and I did not say all farmers were mad a Fargo/GF, I just said I heard about ONE area in ND with posting signs about not wanting Res (I think Fago/GF) hunting there.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

jb,
The word, "Implied" meaning to make someone think something that may not be exactly true. Your repeated use of the reference to "Fargo" hunters just makes things worse. And not implying anything here.....please QUIT it!!!!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I am done with it and am truely sorry for getting things stirred up. That was not my intention.

If you read some of my posts over the last few months I am against the whole "Res vs NR issues" and fighting over it. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Duker, I stepped back, I smelled, I think it was Old Spice...


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: 
:beer: :beer: :beer:

That's good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

And the intelligence is just spewing... uke:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Duke, look back at my post's about greenskins. What did I say about it. I started a thread of why we had a good time. No where did I mention we slaughtered the birds (which for your information, we didn't, although this is an irrelevant issue). I didn't give any indication of where we hunted on saturday, which was not anywhere close to Lakota, in fact it was closer to my farm than it was to Lakota. Plus, I didn't even hunt on sunday morning. GG wrote an article that focused more on the comradery than the hunt, Jones never said anything, nor did FH to my knowledge.

Jbain and I have come to an understanding. I have no hard feelings at all. I am actually trying to prevent this from becoming an NR issue. I am not trying to get on anybody here, not trying to chastize them.

Do you appreciate when people are laying the yellow brick road to your backyard? I wouldn't suppose so, which is the only thing I would like to minimalize.

So you're right, this thread has become idiotic, it has digressed to people defending themselves, not people discussing issues. The best thing would be if Goosepride locked it and made it go away.


----------



## mojoteal (Oct 8, 2004)

Guys i wasnt trying to pi$$ everyone of the residents 0ff,,,,just trying to give some info to the fellow hunters and help them out like they have helped me,,,,,,,,,so quit crying ,,,if u want my exact locations ill give them all out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Mojo, sorry, this thread got off track and went to far. We know it wasn't intentional nor was it malitious. I am glad you had a good hunt. I hope everyone was accomodating, and I hope we can continue to have quality hunting in this state.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> I agree with you Smalls on not telling locations but there are 10,000 less NR this year than the past few.


Just to make sure we're all operating on the same assumptions, as of this moring we are actually 3,990 (16%) NR waterfowl licenses short of where we were as of the same number of days into the season a year ago. License sales are 20,611 today compared to 24,601 on the same number of days in last year. With MEA a week later in the season, just took a while to catch up. They've been selling about 500/day for the last week. With mallards down 40% this year and water probably even more, relative pressure has increased again even with lower total NR's.



> we never see another vehicle and rarely hear another shot.


Hmmmmph? I keep waiting for that mythical day. I've waterfowl hunted in some pretty out of the way places in about 20 counties on every day of the week and over the full course of the season the last five years and I can honestly say I've never had one day when ours was the only gunfire heard. Some more than others, but never "never." jb, sure you didn't stray North or South of the border 10-15 miles?


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I think we all can agree on this!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

let's put it this way. I hear constant shooting when I hunt in MN and when I am in ND I have days I hear no one else shoot and when I do hear shooting it is one hear and one there.

I am done with this topic and sick of reading about everyone whining about it and arguing about it uke:

Just because you live on one side of the Red River doesn't make what you do any different than what I do....freelance hunt.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Dan - Do you own land to hunt on in ND?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

jb, no, and unless Ed comes knocking, unlikely I ever will. Gave up all realistic chances to buy my own "piece of the rock" when I moved here from the Twin Towns 6 years ago. Significantly lower earning potential for great hunting and other lifestyle factors seemed like a good trade off then. Looking more and more iffy all the time.

Once again it's not you, or you, or you, it's the COLLECTIVE YOU that will spell the end to ND hunting as we know it. I know things get said that get taken personally, but that's rarely the intent.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Go argue somewhere else! uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Ronald (Oct 15, 2004)

Excellent point Duke.

The reality of it is, when Chris put together a duck shooting competition and plastered information about it all over this site, everyone with the smallest amount of intuition would have been able to figure that there is historically decent hunting in that location. They don't host fishing tournaments where there aren't fish and it isn't likely that someone would host a duck shooting tournament where there are no ducks to shoot.

Add to that that the WINNER of this Duck Killing COMPETITION comes on the site and gives his groups' stats; people get a general idea of what the hunting might be like.

#1. Don't hold duck hunting tournaments (a.k.a. Competitive killing) in the name of conservation, there are much better ways to raise funds.

#2. If you do decide to do something as unethical as to turn hunting into a competitive sport, don't post information about your killing competition on the internet allowing people to know where a great place to start looking for birds is.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

My point precisely.


----------



## tjfog (Oct 22, 2004)

My first trip to ND this coming week and really looking forward to it. I'm just a little worried that every time a Mn license plate is spotted, I'll be given a dirty look! Not really, my son has been up there a few times and loved it. I've duck hunted for 30 yrs now and just want to let you know that most of us aren"t slob hunters. So if you see a red pick-up with Schmidt Siding And Windows, on the side, stop and say hello. I'm excited to visit your state. Good HUnting


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey ronald, don't blame Chris for my criticism, he hasn't said a word on this thread. I am not, nor have I claimed to be, speaking for anyone else or this website. I am voicing my own opinion.

I was at greenskins, I didn't "score" my ducks, and I didn't plaster pics of the hunt. Christ, if you are still hung-up on the competition part of it, you are not seeing the forest through the trees. But now I am breaking gg's number one rule of posting on the internet.

What I did do is have a good time and donated to Delta.

But it is nice to see we agree in principle.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Ronald and Duke,
Don't be mad that you weren't invited and you shouldn't criticize something you know nothing about. Keep it amongst yourselves during ladies aid.

Old Spice is an excellent product smalls


----------

